# Merry Thanksoween on Zulily!



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.zulily.com/e/spooky-than...tml?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&deliverable=


Here's the link for clothes & jewelry:
http://www.zulily.com/e/spooky-than...tml?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&deliverable=

You have to sign up to really see stuff, but they've got a lot of Halloween (Christmas & Thanksgiving too) today. If you don't sign up you can still scroll & see the stuff behind an opaque screen.

There's so much cute stuff for all 3 holidays I may have to get another job to pay for it all!!

Actually, I haven't decided what I'm getting yet, but there's 3 pages of stuff to look through yet. It's all mixed together so you have to go through all the pages to see it all but there's a lot of neat stuff.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I caved, here's my loot:
All from Zulily's Happy Thanksoween sale today. Some will be gifts, some will stay with me, but I couldn't stop once I started!!!

http://www.zulily.com/e/spooky-thankful-and-merry-home-175541.html

http://www.zulily.com/e/spooky-than...tml?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&deliverable=


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I should point out that Zulily isn't a site to order from if you want it immediately, it doesn't work that way.

From a review site:


> There are a few drawbacks to buying from them. You will likely have to wait longer than you would just buying direct. This is because Zulily has the items shipped to them first, checks them out and bundles your separate orders together, and then ships them to you. Another drawbacks is that many items aren’t able to be returned, they claim because of the low prices. So it can be a bit of a gamble if you end up with a product that wasn’t exactly how you depicted it, or if you just change your mind after you get it.


I haven't had a problem with them at all, but I don't order a lot from them.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great-looking items, RCIAG! Thanks for the heads-up. I'll have to check out the offerings.

I've ordered from Zulily a couple times, and been happy with what I got. The quality was consistently good. As far as the return policy- I'm ok with that. If an item's not as they described it, or it arrives broken, they should take returns, but if I didn't read the description carefully, or I just changed my mind, mea culpa! I kind of wish more places had stricter return policies and didn't have to raise prices on the rest of us to cover returns/restocking for the indecisive.

As mentioned, they can take a while. This is a good time to order!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ooojen said:


> As mentioned, they can take a while. This is a good time to order!


When I first joined I didn't realize they didn't ship immediately until after I'd placed the order which was my own fault for not reading the stuff they sent me. I didn't miss a birthday or holiday or anything like that but now is a great time to get stuff like this since the holidays are far enough out.

They do notify when they ship. But do check on prices because they aren't always cheaper on some things. Those mice & small pumpkins were a good deal.


----------

